# Wyoming requires another boat stamp



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyoming has launched a new anti-AIS (aquatic invasive species) program. To cover the costs to help prevent AIS, especially zebra and quagga mussels, resident and non-resident fisherman will be required to purchase another watercraft sticker.

$5 - non-motorized resident watercraft
$10 - motorized resident watercraft
$15 - non-motorized non-resident watercraft
$30 - motorized non-resident watercraft

Notice the term "watercraft".....it's not just for boats.

More later.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They can keep their $30. I will stay closer to home. It already costs me $300 for a trip up there. Another $30 is too much. Yes, i am crying about it.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Wyoming has launched a new anti-AIS (aquatic invasive species) program. To cover the costs to help prevent AIS, especially zebra and quagga mussels, resident and non-resident fisherman will be required to purchase another watercraft sticker.
> 
> $5 - non-motorized resident watercraft
> $10 - motorized resident watercraft
> ...


I have heard that inflatibles under 9' are exempt, any truth to that?
Any idea if this will apply to recipricol waters like the gorge?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Makes me glad my boat is to small for the gorge....


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Utah has done a good job of doing the same thing without chargeing extra rates. Nothing makes me more upset, when there are extra fees. Maybe its time Utah starts to rape the out of staters who come to recreate in our state. The fees wyoming charges out of staters to snowmobile, ride atvs, and boat in their state is ridiculous. I know Wyoming residents also pay, but not as much as the people in the surrounding states. It makes me not want to recreate in Wyoming. It would be different if the stickers were good for 365 days from the time you buy them, but they are not. Its too bad it cost more to receate in another state. :evil:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

[

I have heard that inflatibles under 9' are exempt, any truth to that?
Any idea if this will apply to recipricol waters like the gorge?[/quote]

I think that's only for the educated mussels in Idaho.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

gmanhunter said:


> It makes me not want to recreate in Wyoming.


I really think this is the point...they want to make it more difficult for those from other states to come in and crowd out the residents. I think this is why all states charge more for non-resident hunting/fishing licenses.


----------



## kokaholic (Apr 18, 2009)

Well........... I guess I will be the odd one out. I dont like it anymore than the next guy, but I will pay my 30.00 dollars and go enjoy myself. if you wanna play, you gotta pay! I feel that it is worth it to help educate and help keep the nasty little buggers from getting into our local, Rocky mountain lakes here in the area. IF ALL of us work at it, then we can keep it away. 

Its us, as responsible sportsman to take care of our waters. once they get into the area, its a matter of time till they get in everywhere. then it will all be over as we have known it. 

If you dont want to take part and help, and just expect everyone else to take care of the problem, then dont complain. Even though I know that there are many that will.

Just my two pesos!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

kokaholic said:


> Well........... I guess I will be the odd one out. I dont like it anymore than the next guy, but I will pay my 30.00 dollars and go enjoy myself. if you wanna play, you gotta pay! I feel that it is worth it to help educate and help keep the nasty little buggers from getting into our local, Rocky mountain lakes here in the area. IF ALL of us work at it, then we can keep it away.
> 
> Its us, as responsible sportsman to take care of our waters. once they get into the area, its a matter of time till they get in everywhere. then it will all be over as we have known it.
> 
> ...


You are all forgetting about the people who have pockets full of cash that will pay the $30, bring their infected boats to the Gorge anyway and this "tax hike" will be pointless. The people who care now and always will are the ones who will suffer. Quaggas and Zebras are probably already there. This is just a kick in the nuts to fisherman who are already spending more money than they should to fish these waters. No amount of money will prevent them from reaching the Gorge or anywhere else. 
I personally watched to people with hundred thousand dollar ski boats trying to launch at Lucern last year and giving the CO a hard time about the little paper we have to fill out. After the altercation and the CO left, i listened to both of them say they had launched after being at Powell and Mead several times before without doing anything to clean their boats or fill out the paper. That tells me none of them give a **** no matter what the states do. Utah should counter this and charge WY residents and other states the same price or double it. If the states really wanted to prevent this from happening they should turn away boats from other states and require the weigh stations to document any boats coming into or leaving the respective states. After the documentation they would be required to have a thorough inspection before launching anywhere. If they are found to be infected, fine the **** out of them or quarentine(sp) their boats for the minimum days needed. 
I will not pay the $30 to take my boat on the WY side off the Gorge and probably will not even take it to the UT side anymore.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Troll said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Wyoming has launched a new anti-AIS (aquatic invasive species) program. To cover the costs to help prevent AIS, especially zebra and quagga mussels, resident and non-resident fisherman will be required to purchase another watercraft sticker.
> ...


'Inflatable watercraft 10 feet in length or less are exempt.'

There's all kinds of stuff going on besides the decal. See: http://gf.state.wy.us/admin/regulations ... lation.pdf

I have to get a decal for my canoe...and a bill of sale. Good grief, a friend of mine, who's moved to San Francisco, and just give it to me.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to agreee with Lunker in that another tax will not stop the little "beasties". There has been no enforsement of the rules to date, and I doubt there will be. It has been only an honor system so far and that includes Lake Powell and many other lakes in Utah as well as Wyoming. I however disagree on charging Wyo. people more to boat in Utah(look at my plates). Not sure what the answer is, but more taxes is not it!


----------



## kokaholic (Apr 18, 2009)

Brody your right and So are you Wyoguy. 

There is no good answer. I hope more folks choose to do what your doing Brody and just stay away from the gorge. Makes me happy !


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

kokaholic said:


> Brody your right and So are you Wyoguy.
> 
> There is no good answer. I hope more folks choose to do what your doing Brody and just stay away from the gorge. Makes me happy !


I'll bet it does Mark.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

kokaholic said:


> Brody your right and So are you Wyoguy.
> 
> There is no good answer. I hope more folks choose to do what your doing Brody and just stay away from the gorge. Makes me happy !


If I don't go to the gorge anymore, I won't be buying any more Rocky Mountain tackle either.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Troll said:


> kokaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Brody your right and So are you Wyoguy.
> ...


****! That's harsh. o-||


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyoguy said:


> There has been no enforsement of the rules to date, and I doubt there will be.


My nephew received a ticket last year at Jordanelle for not displaying his 'Self Certify' form on his dashboard. 
I wouldn't mind the price of a stamp if it was an interstate stamp. Somebody needs to pay for all these cleaning stations the State has been buying. I would hope the funds would be used to actually man these cleaning stations, enforcement and to educate.

30 bucks is nothing, if it helps to keep our waters open..


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont like it any more than anybody else, but if the options are pay 30 bucks extra or dont go to the Gorge, Ill gladly pay the 30 bucks. Cmone guys , Its a half a tank of fuel extra. 2 cases of beer??? Ill gladly pay a little extra to hit the gorge, especially if less people will be there now


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I dont like it any more than anybody else, but if the options are pay 30 bucks extra or dont go to the Gorge, Ill gladly pay the 30 bucks. Cmone guys , Its a half a tank of fuel extra. * 2 cases of beer???* Ill gladly pay a little extra to hit the gorge, especially if less people will be there now


On second thought.....you're asking way too much !!!! :twisted:

It used to take me almost 2 cases just to drive there..... *\-\*


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > I dont like it any more than anybody else, but if the options are pay 30 bucks extra or dont go to the Gorge, Ill gladly pay the 30 bucks. Cmone guys , Its a half a tank of fuel extra. * 2 cases of beer???* Ill gladly pay a little extra to hit the gorge, especially if less people will be there now
> ...


Only 2 less. That still leaves us with 15 cases. Simple math buddy!!! :mrgreen: And this stamp lasts all year. Make 4 trips that only averages out to 1/2 case each trip!!!

Or in your case you could just cut out 30 bucks of your porn stash to vision video!!!! *(u)*


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I think this may be against the Constitution. No state can discriminate against the residents of any other state.

There is no reason that out of state boats cost them more to clean or monitor than any in state boat. Just the cost of this ($10 for in state, $30 for out of state) is discriminatory on its face.

Maine v. Taylor says that a state can only use discriminatory means to protect fisheries if *less restrictive means are not available*. Clearly, less restrictive means are available if they are only charging $10 to in state residents.

I also think this regulation, with respect to Flaming Gorge, may violate the Interstate Commerce Clause of the Constitution. This regulation will have substantial effect on interstate commerce at least because Flaming Gorge crosses state lines. This regulation will reduce the number of travelers, fishermen (along with all of their purchases), hotel/camping incomes, etc.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyoguy said:


> I have to agreee with Lunker in that another tax will not stop the little "beasties". There has been no enforsement of the rules to date, and I doubt there will be. It has been only an honor system so far and that includes Lake Powell and many other lakes in Utah as well as Wyoming. I however disagree on charging Wyo. people more to boat in Utah(look at my plates). Not sure what the answer is, but more taxes is not it!


How would y'all feel if we put a charge on out of state people flying out of our airport or, better yet, parking at our airport?

This kinda crap is exactly what the founders wanted to prevent when they forbid states from discriminating against the goods and services of other states. The "united states" are supposed to be "united."


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

'yo Dodger, I only live in Wyo., I don't make the rules. I see no reason it would be harder to check a Utah boat than a Wyo or Idaho boat. I doubt boats will be checked for muscels, only for the sticker that you got on the honor system and a fee. As for the charge at the airport, I will probable bitch... then pay it.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyoguy said:


> 'yo Dodger, I only live in Wyo., I don't make the rules. I see no reason it would be harder to check a Utah boat than a Wyo or Idaho boat. I doubt boats will be checked for muscels, only for the sticker that you got on the honor system and a fee. As for the charge at the airport, I will probable ****... then pay it.


I'm sorry wyoguy, I realize that my statements may have seemed to be directed at you. But, they weren't. The "crap" I was referring to is the little peeing matches that the states get in over stupid things. I wasn't saying that's what you wanted, I was only saying that's what Wyoming is doing by getting in this little peeing match between its residents and out of state residents.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

wyoguy, can you explain how this stamp works. where to you pay the fee, who inspects the boat, where do they inspect the boat. how do they stop me if I launch in utah and travel by boat to the wyoming side, Let alone catch me :lol: do I have to put another gosh dam sticker on my boat. this is really stiring me up. what the heck is the rec stamp for. what the %^$$%#@%$ can they charge me next. I plan on heading up next month and need some info. do I need to stop by the wyoiming capital with a granade launcher.... -8/-


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Continually adding fees is really short sighted. It is only looking at one part of the equasion. While I agree that something needs to be done about the invasive species, I think this is the wrong way. While the state may pay out some money more for people to inspect boats if they do, what about all the other revenue that fishermen bring to the state. Fishing in the United States is a many billion dollar deal. A lot of the dollars go for gas, food, lodging and other expenses. If we make it easier on people finanically, I would see more dollars total to the state than making it harder on the fisherman. But then, maybe the powers that be can't figure out how to divide the whole pie.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> wyoguy, can you explain how this stamp works. where to you pay the fee, who inspects the boat, where do they inspect the boat. how do they stop me if I launch in utah and travel by boat to the wyoming side, Let alone catch me :lol: do I have to put another gosh dam sticker on my boat. this is really stiring me up. what the heck is the rec stamp for. what the %^$$%#@%$ can they charge me next. I plan on heading up next month and need some info. do I need to stop by the wyoiming capital with a granade launcher.... -8/-


Bagger, I called Cheyenne and asked about the new fee. The lady told me you could get them at the same places you buy fishing licences. They must be on all boats in Wyo waters by May 15. There is no inspection required to buy the sticker, however your boat can be checked when you launch. She said they expect to have people checking boats at "many" ramps in the state, and roving inspectors. Thats all I know about it. Hope that helps. The launcher isn't too bad an idea,tho.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks for the info. I guess i'll put the sticker on the window, so it is easily removed with a blade and windex. it is really sounding like a money ploy over any thing else. buy a sticker with no inspection. $$$$$$$


----------

